# Snapdeal.com Safe ?



## techspark (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys, i saw a deal on a mobile at snapdeal.com. The price difference is big and i would like to buy it. Is it safe to buy it from them. Has any1 bought any mobile from them before. How is the service? Do they provide vat bill?

Please let me know. 

@mods If this is not the right section, please move my topic to the right section or if you like you can delete it and let me know where i should post it  

Thank you,


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 22, 2011)

Didn't buy a mobile from snapdeal but did take other deals, yeah its pretty safe, if i am not wrong its the biggest deals site in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

No, not safe.

Cause: I haven't seen any specific positive feedback about this site.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2011)

Its safe ! I have got two SIM's recharged for 100 Rs each by paying 50 Rs only (that was a offer sometime 3-4 months back)


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend had got watched from snapdeal it took more than 2 week to deliver after lot of calls tot hem,i say dont purchase any products,but u can always get coupons from it


----------



## amohit (Nov 23, 2011)

I have mostly used snapdeal for restaurant coupon offers. Have never faced any issue.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## SnapdealTeam (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Kind of mixed response here. Thanks a lot dd_wingrider, esumitkumar and amohit for showing faith in us. Mucha gracious!

@manojkrishnaks - We deliver majority of our products within 7-10 working days, but yes there were delays with less than 1% of all purchases during Diwali shopping season. It was due to unexpected huge amount of purchases. Please do convey our apology to your friend.

@All - We sell thousands of vouchers, coupons everyday. Even though we try our best, considering the model of our business, sometimes there might be delays. But be assured that we reach out to them and are very bullish on resolving problems if any. We are working very very hard on building better systems, hiring more kickass people so that we can change the perception of Indian e-commerce, just as we did for Daily Deals.

Also, all our customers our covered by Snapdeal Guarantee. So it is not just safe, but we assure you, a delightful experience 

Thanks everyone. 
Cheers,
Rohit
Snapdeal Team

@Mods - This is my first post on the forum. Do let us know if we have not complied with may of the guidelines.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 24, 2011)

It's safe.

Edit: I think we need to verify this guy.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2011)

SnapdealTeam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kind of mixed response here. Thanks a lot dd_wingrider, esumitkumar and amohit for showing faith in us. Mucha gracious!
> 
> ...



kya baat hai ..ab sites k log bhi thinkdigit forum pe nazar rakhte hai


----------



## amohit (Nov 25, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> kya baat hai ..ab sites k log bhi thinkdigit forum pe nazar rakhte hai



Thats good na. This is one of the best way to get customer feedback. If they take it in positive sense..its a win-win for both them (as sellers) and us (as consumers)

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## techspark (Nov 25, 2011)

Guys thanks for your feedback, i ordered a 4gb micro sd card and selected COD to see how it goes out before i place the order for the cell phone. I ordered the item on 23rd and it hasn't be shipped yet. It still shows processing as the status. Lets hope i get it within the 7-10 days delivery promise. If this goes out well, i will be buying a cellphone and a pair of headphones too..they have really good deals  I will update you guys when i receive my item.


----------



## ParthipanTg (Nov 3, 2014)

a group of useless fellows formed snapdeal. worst online store for ever.

I've ordered a TV in snap deal(order id: 3251132797) on October 19th. expected delivery date was on or before 28th Oct. I didn't get that product. without any intimation they changed delivery date to Nov 3. It's november 3 today they cancelled the order with out asking me. contacted customer support so many times. almost they raised 10-15 tickets on priority basis. and there is no update. they assured thrice for a call back from their supervisor. I didn't receive any call from them. 

I think they should shutdown their business. and should go for some begging kind of activities.
they are unfit for any business.I could say every one in snapdeal is an useless element. 

for customers. if you don't want to waste ur time don't order anything from snapdeal. they are the cheapest people having cheapest attitude.

friends, dont go for snapdeal.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 4, 2014)

I got Xbox controller from snapdeal and it was delivered in 2 days ... a hell lot faster than flipkart and amazon..
But few weeks back, I ordered a 1500/- spy cam pen from snapdeal 
and it was a worst purchase box inside packing was dirty and little bit torn up and there wasn't even a manual for operating


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2014)

Sharing my experience with snapdeal : bought a few things from them and all of the products were sent by bluedart within 5 days. The packaging is nowhere near to flipkart or amazon. Anyway, every time got exact product [ mostly pc hardware stuff ]. Last time I ordered two shirts [ be careful about selecting size as the size chart offered by SD is not good ] but when those arrived the shirts were not matching with what I ordered but as I was too lazy to change gifted those to elder bro


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

SD is safe and I have bought many products via SD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2014)

My experience : Ordered Xbox 360 controller, found it was fake, same thing as elcheapo fakes sold on ebay for half the price... I returned it.. waited 15 days for refund..
Next ordered from Flipkart, brand new and completely original and its been working smoothly for 6 months


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought samsung 840 evo from SD.
and since I have installed it, I have faced sudden hang & sudden no signal to monitor issues.
Not sure whether it is due to the SSD


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I bought samsung 840 evo from SD.
> and since I have installed it, I have faced sudden hang & sudden no signal to monitor issues.
> Not sure whether it is due to the SSD



there is a update for evo drives, get it from samsung.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 4, 2014)

It's just a tool that rewrites the data. I have it already


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> My experience : Ordered Xbox 360 controller, found it was fake, same thing as elcheapo fakes sold on ebay for half the price... I returned it.. waited 15 days for refund..
> Next ordered from Flipkart, brand new and completely original and its been working smoothly for 6 months


How did you find its fake???


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2014)

many ways, look for a usb connector on the end of the wire, if it is a single piece of wire and cannot be separated, then its fake
also, the glowing bars around the home button, originals have a solid green glow whereas fakes have a cheap led glow


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> many ways, look for a usb connector on the end of the wire, if it is a single piece of wire and cannot be separated, then its fake
> also, the glowing bars around the home button, originals have a solid green glow whereas fakes have a cheap led glow


Mine is wireless one, and don't know of glow....
And Now I'm worried ....


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2014)

All wireless controllers are genuine, have no fear padawan


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 4, 2014)

> ..ab sites k log bhi thinkdigit forum pe nazar rakhte hai


I don't think they need to keep a 'nazar'. They can simply set a google alert..


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Try to avoid Snapdeal. Pay a little more to FK and get peace of mind.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 5, 2014)

i bought once from sd - tplink w8968 v2. before purchase asked and got a call from them telling that it is indeed version 2. couldn't buy and then got a INR100 discount coupon from them for it. it was delivered in 3-4 days. 
yes i too find fk has fastest delivery but i think for that you need to ask for cash on delivery.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 5, 2014)

Snapdeal is sponsoring big boss 8.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Snapdeal is sponsoring big boss 8.



Its just Marketing. Fist hand user experience is what matters. my brother buys from snapdeal, I suggested him to only use COD and asked him not to pay by credit card or debit card, as i will be easier to handle cancellation if they cancel the order.


----------



## unwise.sparrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ParthipanTg.

You can record your experience on *czareye.com/czareye.php?czarurl=*www.snapdeal.com
May be this may help others. 
=============================
cZarEye is a search engine to view public opinion about any organization that has a web url. Moreover, one can add his/her opinion as well.


----------



## amitzorba (Dec 17, 2014)

SnapDeal is a disappointing site. Hope the new injection of venture capital makes it professional and authentic. There is no quality control.
I ordered bedsheet (order id 3293534509); Micromax Battery For Micromax Canvas HD A116 (order 3282700763) and Amkette Nexus 6D Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo (order 1092956068).
Not only it took more than 10 days t deliver from the seller location in Delhi NCR to my location in North Delhi; they all broke down withing 2 weeks. Too late for their crappy 7 day warranty!
Not to forget; they employ robots in their customer care dept.


----------



## Jaykay (Feb 6, 2015)

I am a regular online shopper. My experiences on eBay, amazon, flipkart, rediff and several other sites has been amazing. Let me tell you about my horrendous experience on Snapdeal:
On Dec 12, 2014 I ordered a Titan Raga watch worth Rs. 4826 on Snapdeal. After a few days I received a message that my product was ready for shipping from the seller. I didn't receive it for the next 2 weeks, after which I got another message that they were unable to procure the product from the seller and would be arranging for a refund. Again i waited...for 2 more weeks. After this, i recieved yet anither message that the product had been lost in transit by the courier service and again, that they would be processing a refund. (Seems strange how they could lose a product that they havent been able to procure from the seller, isnt it? Hehe). I waited again...Tired of waiting, I contacted snapdeal. They assured me that they would arrange a refund. A few days later, I get yet another message that the product was returned since there was no one at my home at the time of delivery!!!! (Really, how many lies do they have up their sleeve??? How can a product that was "lost in transit" be delivered????). Mind you, the lapsed time after my ordering my product was 1.5 months at that time. Again I contacted snapdeal. They said that they would reorder the product for me.( that was my mistake, I should have just insisted on a refund....but I really loved that product, so I said ok). A few days later, after still no response, I again contacted snapdeal. To my horror, this time they tell me that the refund had already been processed a week back!!!! Immediately I checked my bank statement and contacted the bank authorities. Of course no such amount had been credited.
To put things short, its been 2 months since I ordered the watch. I haven't received it or the refund. And snapdeal claims they have refunded me. I HAVE BEEN RIPPED OFF AND CHEATED.
My strong piece of advice is to NEVER SHOP ON THIS SITE. They lie to you, mislead you, give you false hopes and ultimately cheat you. When you talk to them over the phone, they sweet talk you and reassure you, but its all just eyewash and a huge scam.
Mine may be an isolated incident....but it did happen, didn't it? Next time it may be you. So be careful when you shop here and consider the strong risk that you may lose your money. I can vouch strongly in favor of amazon, flipkart, eBay and rediff. If you have a choice, shop from these sites rather than Snapdeal


----------



## FranceParis (Feb 17, 2015)

It's safe.
Snapdeal is very prompt in delivering the ordered goods on time


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

Rather than asking, is this site safe, ask whether this seller is genuine or not. No matter which site, if you buy from a bad seller, you will get a crappy product. Agreed Snapdeal doesn't have the best Customer Care but if you are careful enough, you won't ever need to contact them 
I have bought many things from Snapdeal, Ranging from HDDs, Keyboard and Mouse, IEMs to Heaters and HDMI cables and never have been dissapointed. I'd say buy from a seller who have atleast a 4.0/5.0 rating. 

Also mods (@ico   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]) can you please verify   [MENTION=127804]SnapdealTeam[/MENTION] ?

PS - Why can't i tag ico? :l


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2015)

you've got a point but SD should have refunded him his money instead of lying all the times. SD can of course control their sellers in case of refunds or if they can't they are liable to refund even if there's no action from seller's side. The thing SD can't control is the quality of the product provided by the seller. At best they can just remove the seller from their marketplace but in case of refunds and such disputes SD is very much liable. Having said all these for sites like SD it's better  1. to use the CoD option 2. Purchasing from highest rated seller or if possible SD fulfilled items. Even I've purchased many things from SD till but did not face any major issue.


----------

